# Hello from Los Angeles California! I’m new here!



## LoveAllCreatures (Nov 14, 2022)

Hello! I’ve found a beautiful little praying mantis in my patio floor, she’s injured, can you help me save her? Although, it may be too late  not sure, I’ve given her droplets of water and she’s drinking it, I see her little mouth moving, I’ve also attempted to give her a mini mealworm but hasn’t eaten it yet. What else can I do? Please help


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 14, 2022)

Sorry. It looks like it's on it's way out. This is the time of year when the native varieties pass away. Maybe purchase a new mantis if they interest you. Fresh starts make you forget. Should I write Hallmark cards?


----------



## agent A (Nov 14, 2022)

Welcome! I'm Alex, and I'm in Colorado, but originally from Connecticut!
I've been raising mantises for a good 16 years now

you'll have to pardon my autistic bluntness, I don't mean anything wrong by it
that looks like a female _Stagmomantis limbata _judging by the shape of the wings and her size. It's the middle of November. Wild mantises in the US aren't going to be alive for much longer. The _Stagmomantis _aren't long-lived as adults anyways
at this stage, she won't be reviving. I'd just euthanize her in the freezer

I have _Creobroter apicalis _nymphs if you want to give those a try! I'd recommend not using mealworms as a prey item, or at least not as a regular food item, as the protein:fat ratio of the larval stage of a holometabolous insect isn't ideal for mantises, who prey mainly on adult flying insects or the nymphs of crawling prey. They'd never encounter tenebrionid larvae in the wild


----------



## LoveAllCreatures (Nov 25, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Sorry. It looks like it's on it's way out. This is the time of year when the native varieties pass away. Maybe purchase a new mantis if they interest you. Fresh starts make you forget. Should I write Hallmark cards?


Nah, no need for all that hallmark card nonsense, unnecessary af. that was honestly a ridiculous comment and super original, you be watchin to much South Park homie. Skidaddle


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 26, 2022)

Could she be playing dead, how is she? welcome


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 26, 2022)

LoveAllCreatures said:


> Nah, no need for all that hallmark card nonsense, unnecessary af. that was honestly a ridiculous comment and super original, you be watchin to much South Park homie. Skidaddle


I generally don't get too choked up over animals with limited lifespans, but your original post led me to believe that you were pretty concerned with that mantis. My joke was an awkward attempt at empathy. Clearly not a skill I'm well versed in.


----------



## The Wolven (Nov 27, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> I generally don't get too choked up over animals with limited lifespans, but your original post led me to believe that you were pretty concerned with that mantis. My joke was an awkward attempt at empathy. Clearly not a skill I'm well versed in.


Your Hallmark comment seemed very callous. Almost like you were mocking them for feeling concerned over the mantises. Unfortunately, these sorts of jokes fly over people's heads unless you explicitly state your intentions.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 27, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Your Hallmark comment seemed very callous. Almost like you were mocking them for feeling concerned over the mantises. Unfortunately, these sorts of jokes fly over people's heads unless you explicitly state your intentions.


I figured she probably interpreted it that way. If mantises are dying, there's really no good answer you can give. Those kinds of folks are typically not hobbyists, and once they get their answer, they're gone for good. By the way it took her almost 2 weeks to check back, so exactly how concerned was she?


----------



## Orin (Nov 28, 2022)

I love the interest in noticing a dying insect and wanting to help. Most people don't notice insects at all.


----------

